# 32 Short S&W, load with round balls?



## quillgordo (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a lemon squeezer that I would like to load a few 32's. My Hornady 32 round balls mic to about .312. Any reason I can't load these with 1.5 g of bullseye? Since they are only around 47g's any idea what the max load would be?


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

My Lee book shows only 77gr and 85 gr loads.

It shows the dia of the projectile to be .314".

I would personally only stick with book loads.

With the charge weights being so small (max load with an 85gr lead bullet at 1.4gr of HP38 @ 680 fps) I would think that 1.5 grs of bullseye would be too hot.

Talk about a "mouse fart" of a cartridge!! :mrgreen:


----------

